
Should C programmers learn C++, Go or Rust? - AlexeyBrin
https://ds9a.nl/articles/posts/cpp-rust-go/
======
baybal2
C programmers should keep their skill at C and wait for a suitable job. While
waiting, you can do the "cash-crop" programming.

